# Who is your Celebrity crush?



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2013)

Do you have a celebrity crush, if so who for?  

If not what about a crush on a politician?

What Your Celebrity Crush Says About You from Matt_Ingebretson


----------



## westwall (Feb 22, 2013)

drifter said:


> Do you have a celebrity crush, if so who for?
> 
> If not what about a crush on a politician?
> 
> What Your Celebrity Crush Says About You from Matt_Ingebretson







I allways had the hots for Jane Birkin.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2013)

westwall said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a celebrity crush, if so who for?
> ...



In the history of the world, has there ever been anyone more stylish than Jane Birkin? The model/actress/singer/director/hyphen stealer basically defines badass 60s style. The woman could pull off anything! Here are some of her most awesome looks.

Read more: Style Crush: Jane Birkin - Crushable

Style Crush: Jane Birkin - Crushable

http://pinterest.com/pin/90283167500870105/


----------



## Amelia (Feb 22, 2013)

Christopher Eccleston


----------



## Rozman (Feb 22, 2013)

I had one on Jane Pauley for quite some time...


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm into banging hot chicks.............


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I had one on Jane Pauley for quite some time...



She looks terrific at aged 62 no less 

Jane Pauley Biography - Facts, Birthday, Life Story - Biography.com


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Christopher Eccleston



Is it the actor or the character he plays?

Christopher Eccleston: is this why he really quit Doctor Who? | Den of Geek


----------



## April (Feb 22, 2013)

Yip.


----------



## Amelia (Feb 22, 2013)

drifter said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Christopher Eccleston
> ...




Character I guess.  I've only see him in two roles, on Dr. Who and on Heroes.  But I'm still not tired of watching that season of Dr. Who.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 22, 2013)

There are like 15 variations of DR.Who...many on my Netflix system
One of these days I will check it out.


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Dreamy (Feb 22, 2013)

*Colin Farrell*


----------



## Bigfoot (Feb 22, 2013)

Dreamy said:


> *Colin Farrell*



He's getting big!


----------



## rdean (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## zzzz (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmmm


----------



## Dreamy (Feb 22, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > *Colin Farrell*
> ...


 
I have loved him forever.  From his bad boy days until now.


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPCD5EELfNI]Colin Farrell's Intimate Details! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Feb 22, 2013)

I am torn between Jessica Alba and Angelina Joele.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Feb 22, 2013)

My "crush" if that is what it is labeled is my most favorite singer James Otto.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Noomi (Feb 22, 2013)

I have had the biggest crush on Richard Dean Anderson for about 20 years now. I know he's older and grey, but to me, he's the most gorgeous man on the face of the planet!


----------



## Zona (Feb 22, 2013)

S.J. said:


>



Agreed, until she opened her mouth and said ONE word.  Any word....then its off.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cote da Pablo.  Hubba! Hubba!


----------



## S.J. (Feb 22, 2013)

Zona said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I don't care WHAT she says, I want her naked in my bed.


----------



## westwall (Feb 22, 2013)

rdean said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIXAT6fGUw4







Why do I find this unsurprising?


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

AngelsNDemons said:


> Yip.



not bad


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Noomi said:


> I have had the biggest crush on Richard Dean Anderson for about 20 years now. I know he's older and grey, but to me, he's the most gorgeous man on the face of the planet!



Now that's a dedicated crush !


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

kiwiman127 said:


> Cote da Pablo.  Hubba! Hubba!



She's cute.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I am torn between Jessica Alba and Angelina Joele.



go with alba


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

zzzz said:


> Hmmm



Great body.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


>


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Bigfoot said:


>



She was cute in date night


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dreamy said:


> *Colin Farrell*



He's very handsome.


----------



## Zona (Feb 23, 2013)

For me, it depends on the time frame. Back in the day, Bernadette Stanis, Joyce Dewitt (just so damn cute), Markie Post...eventually, Stacy Dash, Hoopz, Eva Longoria.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Zona said:


> For me, it depends on the time frame. Back in the day, Bernadette Stanis, Joyce Dewitt (just so damn cute), Markie Post...eventually, Stacy Dash, Hoopz, Eva Longoria.



She's very pretty.


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 23, 2013)

For quite some time it was Paris Hilton.
She's been booted for Taylor Swift.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> For quite some time it was Paris Hilton.
> She's been booted for Taylor Swift.



tall blondes


----------



## westwall (Feb 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> zzzz said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm
> ...






She's certainly got "huge tracts of land"



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVWH01E2weA]Monty Python and the Holy Grail - Guards Scene - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eternaltrue (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Sherry (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Spoonman (Feb 23, 2013)

i flop all over.  i guess it all depends who ever i just watched


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> i flop all over.  i guess it all depends who ever i just watched



Same here, I haven't had one for a long time and I don't have a certain type looks wise. 

Usually there is some quality that the celebrity brings to a character they portray or there is a unique charisma attached to the stars personality that makes them attractive to me.

All the ones posted so far are in the good looking department.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > i flop all over.  i guess it all depends who ever i just watched
> ...



yea, my tastes vary all over the board too. i don't watch all that much TV.  and what i watch is stuff like dual survivor, or something on the history channel.  not all that hot chick promoting.  

I do like lea michele from glee.  she's cute, but it's her singing that really gets me. I get goose bumps sometimes.  i don't know half the stuff she sings or even like it, but she sings it really welll. 

I just watched a james bond movie that  had sophie marceau.  she's hot


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

eternaltrue said:


>




He was pretty cool in the Thomas Crown affair


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

westwall said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > zzzz said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...




Good singing is attractive, I think that a poster here jos?  has a major crush on a singer and sh gives him a lot of exposure here to


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> Spoonman said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



yea, and what is amazing, my taste in music is very heavy and hard rock.  the stuff she sings is like showtunes, broadway, pop or what ever.  stuff i don't really have a taste for.  but when she sings it, i love it


----------



## boedicca (Feb 23, 2013)

Thor:






and Eric Northman:







The two of them would make quite a sammich.


----------



## skye (Feb 23, 2013)

Not too young, not too pretty, not too sensitive or delicate.... I like actors from the 1920s to the 1950s (with a few exceptions) they are all dead now.

My number one: Robert Mitchum.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Spoonman said:
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Thor:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A double decker 

I think the top guy has a sexy look, the bottom is allright looks wise to me


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 23, 2013)

skye said:


> Not too young, not too pretty, not too sensitive or delicate.... I like actors from the 1920s to the 1950s (with a few exceptions) they are all dead now.
> 
> My number one: Robert Mitchum.



yea, back when hollywood actually had class and style.   he was great as pug henry in the winds of war


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

skye said:


> Not too young, not too pretty, not too sensitive or delicate.... I like actors from the 1920s to the 1950s (with a few exceptions) they are all dead now.
> 
> My number one: Robert Mitchum.



Gotta agree with you there Skye, that old hollywood look is sexy


----------



## Connery (Feb 23, 2013)

The Golden Age of Hollywood produced many beautiful woman, however, I am attracted to Audrey Hepburn not only for her beauty and style, but her love of animals as well.


Breakfast at Tiffany's (3/9) Movie CLIP - Moon River (1961)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uirBWk-qd9A]Breakfast at Tiffany's (3/9) Movie CLIP - Moon River (1961) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Connery said:


> The Golden Age of Hollywood produced many beautiful woman, however, I am attracted to Audrey Hepburn not only for her beauty and style, but her love of animals as well.
> 
> 
> Breakfast at Tiffany's (3/9) Movie CLIP - Moon River (1961)
> ...



Audrey definitely has a special star quality about her, I liked her the person even more then the roles she played, she was very beautiful.


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 23, 2013)

if we're stepping back in time i always liked maureen o'hara.  yvonne de carlo (lilly munster) was also very pretty


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> Do you have a celebrity crush, if so who for?
> 
> If not what about a crush on a politician?
> 
> What Your Celebrity Crush Says About You from Matt_Ingebretson



Sofia Vergara, hands down.


----------



## Connery (Feb 23, 2013)

Carla Gugino


----------



## S.J. (Feb 23, 2013)

Marisa Tomei


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Marisa Tomei



wild hogs baby


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

Spoonman said:


> if we're stepping back in time i always liked maureen o'hara.  yvonne de carlo (lilly munster) was also very pretty



Gorgeous


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a celebrity crush, if so who for?
> ...



She has the sexy body n jugs


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Marisa Tomei



Pretty and I like the quirky characters she has played to


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

Mayra Suarez works, too.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 23, 2013)

Barbara Eden


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Barbara Eden



she played a cute character in that old tv show abut the genie


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

S.J. said:


> Barbara Eden



She's like 90 now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 23, 2013)

ArmyCowboy said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> > Barbara Eden
> ...



You can still have a celebrity crush on someone for what they represented to you at that time frame.

That's why alot of people still are gaga over elvis.


----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 23, 2013)

Monica Bellucci






ohlala...


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 23, 2013)

The money shot...

fresh out of jail.


----------



## ArmyCowboy (Feb 23, 2013)

drifter said:


> ArmyCowboy said:
> 
> 
> > S.J. said:
> ...



I spose.


----------



## Connery (Feb 23, 2013)

I am a sucker for a beautiful woman with a guitar who plays the organ.

Violante Placido


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 23, 2013)

^ She can play my organ any day.


----------



## Abishai100 (Jan 5, 2017)

*Colin Farrell Fanclub*


I like Colin Farrell (even though I'm male heterosexual), since he's a perfect celebrity foil to Tom Cruise, and they both appear in the satisfying film _Minority Report_.

If I had to choose a female, it would be someone I suppose who would link handsomely to Colin Farrell.

Here are my candidates:

1. Liv Tyler
2. Sheryl Crow
3. Julia Ormond
4. Angelina Jolie


----------



## baileyn45 (Jan 5, 2017)

I just posted this picture on another thread. Not really a "celebrity" she's a model. Pretty much gave up looking for a dream girl when I stumbled upon her.

Yessica Toscanini.


----------



## blastoff (Jan 8, 2017)

The day I have a celebrity crush someone please put me out of my misery.


----------



## yiostheoy (Jan 8, 2017)

drifter said:


> Do you have a celebrity crush, if so who for?
> 
> If not what about a crush on a politician?
> 
> What Your Celebrity Crush Says About You from Matt_Ingebretson


Angelina Jolie.

Now that she is available again.

Taking Lives (2004) - IMDb


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 8, 2017)

Doug Stanhope


----------



## Virginia Mom (Jan 10, 2017)

Not really a crush, but I like Tom Selleck .


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Jan 11, 2017)

^^^ Me too! I love to watch him on Blue Bloods!   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## miketx (Jan 11, 2017)

Winston Churchill.


----------



## charwin95 (Jan 12, 2017)

Watched Jennifer Lopez show in Las Vegas last year at Planet Hollywood. She is sexier in person.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Mortimer (Jan 12, 2017)

Dakota Johnson


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 13, 2017)

Sally Carrera


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 13, 2017)




----------

